# Original Battery



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

How did your original battery last?

I had to replace the original battery in my 5083E JD this week - 10 yrs old.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have one that is ten years old exactly and it will not make it thru the winter, so I will be replacing it soon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Not original but I had 2 Interstates last 11 years in a bulldozer. Most of my tractors last about 5 to 7 years.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Just replaced both batteries in the JD 2755. Not the originals obviously, but I was surprised to see that one was from 07, and the other from 09.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Still on my original 2013 in the JD 5075M but I use it virtually every day, never sits. Replaced both on the 6115M from 2013 but it sits, a lot. Hard on a battery I think.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I've heard from many different people that the OEM battery will always outlast any replacement battery. It makes me wonder if they're using a different grade.

My Kawasaki Mule battery lasted 12 1/2 years. It gets used nearly every day, no matter how cold.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Still on my original 2013 in the JD 5075M but I use it virtually every day, never sits. Replaced both on the 6115M from 2013 but it sits, a lot. Hard on a battery I think.


Yep, it has been my experience that just sitting without running is hard on a battery. We have a few antique tractors that seldom get run and you can't keep a good battery in them.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

PaulN said:


> I've heard from many different people that the OEM battery will always outlast any replacement battery. It makes me wonder if they're using a different grade.
> 
> My Kawasaki Mule battery lasted 12 1/2 years. It gets used nearly every day, no matter how cold.


When I bought the replacement battery the parts man said "You can be assured this battery won't last that long". Gee thanks!


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

The original battery in my Kubota lasted over 10 years. All of the labels were in Japanese. Took it to the local Interstate battery store and when I put it on the counter the guy laughed and said "bet that's a good one!" I told him I'd buy their most expensive battery if they'd guarantee it to last half a long as the jap battery. When I told him how old it was he didn't want to play.

Wonder what it is about some of the OEM batteries that make them last so long?


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

we have had great success with our caterpillar batteries ......originals lasting ~15-20yrs........replacements ~10yrs and counting ...we have had success with other brands but it seemed to be intermittent

i don't know if its relevant but most all of our Cat machines that exhibit very long battery life are dual battery machines

we also have had very good luck/lifespan with Trogen batteries in battery powered machines

we have a huge # of machines both construction and farm related to gather our experience from


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Orignal Kubota battery in our L5030 has a 2002 date code on it, still going strong. It did fail to start for the first time this winter on a -30 c day, no block heater on the tractor. Stuck the boost box on it to get it started. Was still fine at -20 c. I expect this winter coming up may be its last, pricing out an AGM battery for it.

Asked the dealer but they don't bring that brand of battery to North America.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bought NH TD95D in April 2007 replaced oem battery in April 2017 at 2145 hrs. Tractor runs about 6 months then sits for 6 months.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Not tool long ago, you could purchase a battery with a 5+ year warranty. Nowadays, most have a three year warranty and you can lay odds that it will expire within a few months of it's three year lifespan.

Designed obsolescence, I think they call it.

Just for giggles, I looked up batteries for my truck on AutoZone.com. All but one had warranties from one to three years. The one battery that had a four year warranty listed for $300.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just replace a battery in the old Ford 2000 (3 cylinder, gasser), it was the third battery replacement since Dad bough new in 1968. This last one was almost 25 years, but have to admit last couple of years, cold starts might not happen, without a re-charge. Tractor doesn't get used much the last 15 years. Has a three point back-hoe that is almost permanently attached now. Too small / not enough gears for tedding/raking chores. And definitely much to small to hook on a 250-400 loaded hay wagon safely. 

Side note: almost impossible to find replacement battery, finally found a Decka (sp), with no completion on the horizon $320 (ouch, told my son's that will most likely be the last one I purchase  ).

Larry


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Quick question when you go get a new battery take it to the shop what is the next thing you do?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

seventyfourci said:


> Quick question when you go get a new battery take it to the shop what is the next thing you do?


Roughly this order:

Put in place (if already cleaned & maybe painted),

Fasten down,

Clean / shine connections,

Grease the connections (most important IMHO),

Fasten/tighten connections,

Start up & run for a while. Maybe even putting the said piece of equipment back to work. 

This works for me, however YMMV,

Larry


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

My original KUBOTA battery lasted 7 years but the one that still blows my mind is the original battery on our Cat excavator from 2005 died this spring 15years still can’t believe it. And now my battery in my 2019 truck seams to be bad as it barely started this mooring. Seams I am always buying a battery or tire for something.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Didn't want to jinx myself by responding earlier. The original battery in our 4x2 gator (before they had model numbers) didn't want to start the little 8 HP motor today. We bought the gator used in 2003, but don't remember how old it was when purchased. Thinking about asking the local JD dealer if they can sell one guaranteed to last that long I'll buy.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

My take is that OEM batteries have to meet the manufacturer specifications, that's why they last longer.

In today's race of where's the cheapest battery, the manufacturers have cut back on the pure lead % and you'll notice how much lighter they are.

There are still very good batteries like NorthStar & Odyssey that have 99.9% pure lead, but the cost is way up there.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> My take is that OEM batteries have to meet the manufacturer specifications, that's why they last longer.
> In today's race of where's the cheapest battery, the manufacturers have cut back on the pure lead % and you'll notice how much lighter they are.
> There are still very good batteries like NorthStar & Odyssey that have 99.9% pure lead, but the cost is way up there.


You hit on the reason this EV craze is utter bullshit.....
If the world goes to EV vehicles, even just passenger cars, just imagine the rare earth materials that have to be mined in order to satisfy that demand......lead is purty plentiful compared to some, they have to move mountains of dirt to satisfy the requirements for just one battery in some of these new EV vehicles. Never mind what to do with them when expended.... It's another miscalculation that EV is going to "save the planet", we never see the forest for all the trees


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just replaced the battery in the JD 7405 this spring. It's a 1997 had over 6Khrs at the time. Gets used every once in awhile during winter I think we had it on the spreader for a handful of winters maybe 4 since it's purchase in '04 Towards the end it was getting to be a pain to have to jump it when the temp got below 50 degrees


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> You hit on the reason this EV craze is utter bullshit.....
> If the world goes to EV vehicles, even just passenger cars, just imagine the rare earth materials that have to be mined in order to satisfy that demand......lead is purty plentiful compared to some, they have to move mountains of dirt to satisfy the requirements for just one battery in some of these new EV vehicles. Never mind what to do with them when expended.... It's another miscalculation that EV is going to "save the planet", we never see the forest for all the trees


So right! The proponents of EV have tunnel vision, they only see what's convenient!


----------



## MikeKS (Dec 12, 2020)

Have "Original Battery" question. I recently inherited my brother's 1968 Case Model 741 2WD Gas Tractor. It appears to be in great shape, but missing the battery. Can anyone help with identifying the correct battery for this tractor. Thanks.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

If it was mine, I would just measure the battery box, and take those numbers to a place that sells batteries. Make sure the terminals are in the proper orientation for your application.

Welcome to Haytalk


----------

